# Dun question



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

There are more characteristics involved and there are other things that can cause dorsal stripes. 

Other dun factors are: cobwebbing on the face, facial masks, wither/neck stripes/markings, leg barring, eye brow marks, zippers on the back of the legs, and ear tips are a couple of them. 

Here's a website with some more information: http://www.horsecolor.com/dilutions/dun/index.html


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dun: Dun is an intense color with a hide that has an abundance of pigment in the hairs. The dun color is a duller shade than buckskin and may have a smutty appearance. Most dun horses have dark points of brown or black. Dun horses sport the "dun factor" points which include dorsal and shoulder stripes, leg barring, etc.
Furrycritters.com

Yes they do have dorsal stripes, & "frosting" of the mane & tail & everything else MN said!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

No, it could just be counter-shading. To be sure, he would either have to have some other dun markings or else you'd need to get him tested for the dun gene.
One of his parents would have had to be dun as well.


----------



## azhorseluvr1222 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well he does have eyebrow markings and his body is a dark brown with his legs,tail and mane all being darker almost back and his muzzle is a lighter brown too. I am not good with color so I don't even know what his color would be, I just call him brown (which is also his name). He didn't come with any papers and very little background, the previous owners said he needed to be blindfolded when loading in a trailer:shock:, not true he literally jumps right in and is very quiet in the trailer. Anyways thanks for the info : )


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

If you can post some clear photos of him, and the markings someone can probably help you more. Without knowing his parentage the only way you'll actually know "for sure" would be to get him DNA tested.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Is that your horse in your avatar?


----------



## azhorseluvr1222 (Dec 4, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Is that your horse in your avatar?


 Yes and I have pictures posted under the thread " can you tell me what breed he is" posted just a few weeks back. He is a TB cross, I think :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He looks bay to me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. If he has a dorsal stripe, it is cause by counter-shading. He is handsome none the less


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He definitely looks like he has TB in him & from that pic he looks either dark bay or brown (basically a really dark shade of bay to the point where it almost looks black).


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I just wanted to add... on this forum, there is no such thing as a 'dun' question ****


----------



## azhorseluvr1222 (Dec 4, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> I just wanted to add... on this forum, there is no such thing as a 'dun' question ****


Funny that you say that cause I was thinking the same thing after I titled it that lol.


----------

